# Star trails (continuous shooting + long exposure)



## Jukka Laine (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi!

I have done some star trail shooting with my 1100D but now my friend wants to learn how to do it with EOS M. Last night we tried it but it seemed impossible. There wasn´t a chance to use continuous shooting + remote control + long exposure (30sec). Any advice for this one?

Here´s one software for the star trails: http://startrails.de/

One of my shootings with 1100D https://www.flickr.com/photos/laineenjukka/14964816720/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 6, 2014)

On sidenote i like stacking more than really long exposures. Gives me less noisy images.


----------



## weixing (Sep 6, 2014)

Jukka Laine said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have done some star trail shooting with my 1100D but now my friend wants to learn how to do it with EOS M. Last night we tried it but it seemed impossible. There wasn´t a chance to use continuous shooting + remote control + long exposure (30sec). Any advice for this one?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Usually we use a timer remote controller to do this... set to "M", bulk mode and Single Shot and use the timer remote controller to set the number of exposure we need, the exposure time for each exposure and use the startrails software to create the final star trails image by stacking them. The advantage of this method is you can get a nice star trails without getting too noisy especially good if your sky is not very dark. Disadvantage is you will see small gaps (many if your exposure for each shot is very short) in the star trails if you look at 100% corp or view on very big screen.

Anyway, your EOS M don't have a remote controller port, so you had to do the manual way... use the remote controller to manually take each shot... a lot more work.

Have a nice day.


----------



## bf (Sep 8, 2014)

I got it this weekend. My first try of this kind. The exposure was about 45 minutes with my EF-m 22mm. 
Go to M mode, Bulb mode, and set your shutter release at 10s/remote. I used my Android cellphone's built-in remote and EOS remote app. You may use any Canon/3rd Party IR camera remote.


----------



## BiN4RY (Sep 8, 2014)

bf said:


> I got it this weekend. My first try of this kind. The exposure was about 45 minutes with my EF-m 22mm.
> Go to M mode, Bulb mode, and set your shutter release at 10s/remote. I used my Android cellphone's built-in remote and EOS remote app. You may use any Canon/3rd Party IR camera remote.



You need to take the photo at somewhere outside of urban environments. There's way too much light pollution in your photo.


----------

